

Show HN: 7 Segment Display in D3.js - Igglyboo
http://igglyboo.github.io/d3/7seg.html

======
Igglyboo
So I just started playing around with d3 and I can't believe how easy it is to
make neat visualizations like this. The code behind it is somewhat sloppy but
should be easy enough to change if anyone wants to use it.

